

Pint.me - Purchase Beer for your friends. Built in 48hrs for the Rails Rumble.  - amerine
http://pint.me

======
kevinherron
Wow, a few months back my co-workers and I actually came up with the same
idea. Pretty cool. We never figured out a good solution to actually redeeming
your beer though. Getting local bars onboard just seems a bit too difficult.

~~~
amerine
We also make an assumption that the person is on an mobile phone with recent
webkit browser for redemption. We're going to work on an iPhone and Android
app once the rumble is finished.

